# Grizzly G1008



## EarlH (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone else have one of these? Mine is from 1991 and I am looking for others that may have similar vintage mills from Grizzly. 
Thanks,
Earl


----------



## swcaudill (Jan 25, 2011)

Earl,
I have a G1008 as well. I bought mine from my previous employer, I think it was made around 1985. There is a manual available at Grizzly.com you can download.
I have replaced the key that fits in the drive motor pulley a couple of times. The quill is tight at the beginning of the down stroke, hope to disasemble as soon as the weather warms up. Hope its nothing serious.
Sterling


----------

